# Strens sinking braid



## BassAddict (Jul 14, 2008)

Instead of writeing a flame on why this stuff stinks so bad ill just give the pros and cons

Pro: casts smooth, limp cotton like texture

Cons: Non Abrason resistant, frays and shreads easly, no "glue" to hold line together, all together S#$%%Y line (the line broke on me 3 times mid cast)

In short this line sucks!!!! Stren could of had a much, much better product but instead it seams they stoped devolopment 1/2 way through and decided to put out a bottom shelf product... I think id rather use Shakespires Ugly Braid then this garbage............ well that or mono.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info 

I will avoid that stuff


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2008)

What pound test were you using? Did it break at the knots? If so what kind of knot?


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I am sorry for such a disappointment, but thanks for the heads up. Sounds like Stren should have name is Stren Performance Kite String.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I think I'll stick with braid that I know won't mess up


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 15, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Well I am sorry for such a disappointment, but thanks for the heads up. Sounds like Stren should have name is Stren Performance Kite String.



LMAO



Jim said:


> What pound test were you using? Did it break at the knots? If so what kind of knot?




I was using 10lb test with my usual reverse clinch knot, i usually bend the hook before that knot slips. With the sinking braid after i broke off id have to cut a foot or two up the line just so id have good line to thread through the hook and after just a few casts that line would fray..................


----------

